# is my little guy gonna be ok?



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

my littlest RB got in a litlte trouble. when i was gone one of the other ones bit him. he's swimming normally and it doesnt look like the bite got his skull or spinal cord.... but its pretty grievous so im worried. do you think he's gonna be ok? i cant upload pic because its .bmp so pm me if you want to see or email at [email protected]

thanks guys


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

should be fine, add some aquarium salt to reduce the chance of infection.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

if its on the top it should heal but will leave a scar really a pic is a must.
dixon


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

here is pic


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

closeup


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

he should heal fine just add some aquarium salt


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

lol pete


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

that's not bad at all, it will be fine :nod:


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

really not that bad...should be fine in a few short weeks


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

He should be fine. Just give him some time to heal.

~Dj


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

That is not bad at all...... he should heal in no time....... The healed area will have a marking or scar for a while, but it should be gone too......


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

should be fine. I have seen convicts survive bites where it consumes large portions of their body like half of the face or its back....


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

lol thats nothing when my P's were 1/4 inch jsut dimes one took a chunk twice that size out of the top of his head

the are now 2 inch's and th einjured one has a really kewl silver scar

his names scar







lol


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

Lahot said:


> should be fine, add some aquarium salt to reduce the chance of infection.










worked for me when mine got a bite out of his been.


----------

